# Wow !! Hydrowizard XL- 50000gall/hr pump



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy pump - got this off Oliver Lucana's newsletter

Below Water » Pump


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Would this work for my 10 gallon shrimp tank?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonder how Fluffy the goldfish would handle that kind of current


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Wonder how Fluffy the goldfish would handle that kind of current


The writeup said "streamlined fish" would have no trouble swimming through it. Does that describe Fluffy?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The writeup said "streamlined fish" would have no trouble swimming through it. Does that describe Fluffy?


Fluffy isn't streamlined but fluffy spent quite a few months in my 72 gallon tall hex tank, with one FX 5, one sponge filter and 2 aquaclear powerheads.

Not streamlined but strong...like bull


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Fluffy isn't streamlined but fluffy spent quite a few months in my 72 gallon tall hex tank, with one FX 5, one sponge filter and 2 aquaclear powerheads.
> 
> Not streamlined but strong...like bull


It's true, Gary. You have to see this thing - s/he is a TANK. Short little stubby tail, but amazingly fast and agile. I joke about Fluffy all the time, but honestly - I've never seen anything like it. There are some mini-Fluffy's at Fraser, but they don't even come close to the attitude that oozes from Fluffy. S/he is a beast


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> It's true, Gary. You have to see this thing - s/he is a TANK. Short little stubby tail, but amazingly fast and agile. I joke about Fluffy all the time, but honestly - I've never seen anything like it. There are some mini-Fluffy's at Fraser, but they don't even come close to the attitude that oozes from Fluffy. S/he is a beast


I saw fluffy jr today at lunch...you're coming with me to pick it up this weekend for your birthday 

Oh...and a knife fish, an orange chromide and a large marble angelfish...

Good thing you have an empty tank....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

And a little Nemo too?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I saw fluffy jr today at lunch...you're coming with me to pick it up this weekend for your birthday
> 
> Oh...and a knife fish, an orange chromide and a large marble angelfish...
> 
> Good thing you have an empty tank....


Before or after the Aquarium????  
Fluffy needs to be an only child. I just can't even imagine multiple Fluffies


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Before or after the Aquarium????
> Fluffy needs to be an only child. I just can't even imagine multiple Fluffies


You have an empty 50 gallon...3 fluffies and an archer fish


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> You have an empty 50 gallon...3 fluffies and an archer fish


And a knife fish, an orange chromide and a large marble angelfish with, dare I say it, more attitude than a certain person I know


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> And a knife fish, an orange chromide and a large marble angelfish with, dare I say it, more attitude than a certain person I know


Quit talking about Gary like that


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You're SOOOOO bad 

One last time - that 50 gallon is NOT for your cast off fish that you get bored with!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Quit talking about Gary like that


You can't sneak that in there. My email notification showed that you typed someone else's name, I believe....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Now stop it you two or you'll get this thread closed down too!!!!


----------

